# H2Oi thread... who's going? Sept 29-30



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Too early?!?!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

only if there are lawsuits


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dis gi


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm goin if I can get off work. Sea Bay Hotel, wuddup


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't have a hotel.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

im in...rolling up friday till monday. Staying at the meridian...oh yeah:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> im in...rolling up friday till monday. Staying at the meridian...oh yeah:thumbup:


 Samsies. I'll be heading up Friday at some point and heading back either Sunday or Monday


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll be there!!! Headed to Wekfest on the 26th of this month first though. Who's trying to caravan up?


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

I'll be there. Slammed silver 2007 a3


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> Samsies. I'll be heading up Friday at some point and heading back either Sunday or Monday


 Are u staying at the meridian too?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> im in...rolling up friday till monday. Staying at the meridian...oh yeah:thumbup:


 Going up Thursday and most likely leaving Sunday night.



blksheep3 said:


> I'll be there!!! Headed to Wekfest on the 26th of this month first though. Who's trying to caravan up?


 Just looked into Wekfest. Tempting, but I'm doing the Spartan Race on the 25th and think I'll be dead afterwards.



newSWARTZ said:


> I'll be there. Slammed silver 2007 a3


 Welcome. Pics?!?!? :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Does the Meridian have any empty slots? Anyone know?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Does the Meridian have any empty slots? Anyone know?


 not sure but we booked through coldwell banker. We had stayed there before for a couple years and it really is the best set up. 

Close by all the craziness but not too crazy. Individual condos...our is beachfront & we are bringing a hose this year so we aren't waiting in that tarted line at the car wash. 

best part is parking is covered too...oh yeah


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

i haven't checked the h20 thread but is there and audi or wagon gtg?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ not that i'm aware of. but back in 2009 (yes, it's been that long) i know there was a Audi meet at Roses?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5720452-2012-H2Oi-Consolidated-GTG-list

I doubt I would do the H2o VR6 GTG.


09/29/20122:00pmWagon and Passat GTG45th & Coastal Hwy


09/29/20126:00pmOfficial Audi GTG 2012Roses 94th St


09/29/20126:00pmOfficial H2o VR6 G2GWhite Marlin Mall-2641 Ocean Gtwy #300


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5720452-2012-H2Oi-Consolidated-GTG-list
> 
> I doubt I would do the H2o VR6 GTG.
> 
> ...


 
ill do my best to make the first two...we can't all have gillion HP Turbo VR's :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> *ill do my best to make the first two*...we can't all have gillion HP Turbo VR's :laugh:


 Likewise :thumbup:

I was thinking of taking my car to the drag strip in a couple weeks...maybe I should wait till after H2O to make sure I have my car still


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Me and a buddy are probably coming. Trying to convoy up from Auburn but I still don't have a place to stay and I probably won't go if Farrismanley doesn't go.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Are u staying at the meridian too?


 Sea Bay Hotel


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

You guys should all stop by our booth and say hi.

Free 4T stickers (we have new ones that are our red square with the 4 logo) for everybody!



-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Long time no see Tim. Guess we're behaving for most part 

I'll try to stop by. I met George real quick @ WF18 for the first time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> I'll try to stop by. I met George real quick @ WF18 for the first time.


Definitely do.

I can't promise that we'll have the R8 LMP race car again, but we'll have some cool stuff to look at for sure.....



-Tim


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be there as usually. Either Thurs or Fri, til Sun. I'm trying to bring my mk2 this year though.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You guys should all stop by our booth and say hi.
> 
> Free 4T stickers (we have new ones that are our red square with the 4 logo) for everybody!
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Looking forward to it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Few meets:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5797153-.-Official-audi-gtg-2012-.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5765646-Wagon-and-Passat-GTG!-Let-s-do-it-again!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay, I'm going. Be down there Friday real-early-morning-sometime-ish. I found some cool cats in the area to roll with. So no more flippy-flopping. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Okay, I'm going. Be down there Friday real-early-morning-sometime-ish. I found some cool cats in the area to roll with. So no more flippy-flopping. :thumbup:



:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Leaving for OC on Thursday and staying at the Madison Beach Hotel... KB want to convoy?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

blksheep3 said:


> Leaving for OC on Thursday and staying at the Madison Beach Hotel... KB want to convoy?


That's very possible. I'm meeting a buddy at Pentagon City Costco around 10am, should be on the road around 11AM. Not sure if there's any stops in between, or maybe after the bay bridge. Will keep you posted when it gets closer if you still wanna roll.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Who will be around Thursday night late? I'm SO ready for a cold Yuengling.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

I'll be there. Weds-Mon. :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Who will be around Thursday night late? I'm SO ready for a cold Yuengling.


:wave:



Swink said:


> I'll be there. Weds-Mon. :beer:


:thumbup: Thurs to Sun...possibly Mond


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Can we exchange numbers? It makes it a lot easier to meet up once you're down there. Johnny and Christian, I believe I had both your numbers but they appear to have been since removed from my phone. :banghead:

Swink, I'd love to get a close look at your car this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Can we exchange numbers? It makes it a lot easier to meet up once you're down there. Johnny and Christian, I believe I had both your numbers but they appear to have been since removed from my phone. :banghead:
> 
> Swink, I'd love to get a close look at your car this time around. :thumbup:


I should still have yours since we're buds on FB. 

I'll be heading up Friday morning with some homies :thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> I should still have yours since we're buds on FB.
> 
> I'll be heading up Friday morning with some homies :thumbup:


U going to have your air sorted by h20? Interested to see how it turns out:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I should still have yours since we're buds on FB.
> 
> I'll be heading up Friday morning with some homies :thumbup:


Sweet, yeah I removed it from my phone and it took the numbers with it -__-


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> U going to have your air sorted by h20? Interested to see how it turns out:thumbup:


I wish man, I'm still a couple parts shy. Unless I dump my savings and throw some on my credit card I won't be able to get it by H20


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I wish man, I'm still a couple parts shy. Unless I dump my savings and throw some on my credit card I won't be able to get it by H20


NICE! So you'll be on air for the show! I'm pumped to see it too. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I wish man, I'm still a couple parts shy. Unless I dump my savings and throw some on my credit card I won't be able to get it by H20


What's savings!?!?! Just DO IT!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> NICE! So you'll be on air for the show! I'm pumped to see it too. :thumbup::laugh:


hahah yeahhhh

Even if I had all the parts, I'm clueless as how how to install everything. The actual bags themselves I can manage, but the plumbing and electrical I have no idea. I have so many parts sitting in my room, half of which I have no idea what they are :laugh: I just bought them 'cause Andrew said I would need them


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> hahah yeahhhh
> 
> Even if I had all the parts, I'm clueless as how how to install everything. The actual bags themselves I can manage, but the plumbing and electrical I have no idea. I have so many parts sitting in my room, half of which I have no idea what they are :laugh: I just bought them 'cause Andrew said I would need them


:thumbup: jagass. lemme know when you wanna do install. i'll help you out. it's surprisingly easy once you wrap your brain around it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup: jagass. lemme know when you wanna do install. i'll help you out. it's surprisingly easy once you wrap your brain around it.


Right on dude. I'd be good if I had like a wiring diagram or something to show what piece does what lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Right on dude. I'd be good if I had like a wiring diagram or something to show what piece does what lol


I'll try and put something together for you. It's real straightforward if you understand basic electronics. Actually, Accuair made an excellent diagram that came with my ECU. I think it's available online and you may already have a copy. If you check my build thread I believe I put pictures in there of where I got power and ground as well as how I ran the wires through the chassis. If you have other questions shoot 'em my way.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

who's cars will be sporting a new/different look at h2o?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jds215 said:


> who's cars will be sporting a new/different look at h2o?


Meh. Sorta kinda. Nothing major though. My car is so close to "done" aesthetically. With the exception of the front bumper, which I'm still undecided on.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> who's cars will be sporting a new/different look at h2o?


Slightly...fully body kit and new wheels.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

can't wait to check out the rides this year. I think the a3's are going to be looking pretty sharp. 

Krazy, did you ever figure out what wheels you'll be rockin?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'll try and put something together for you. It's real straightforward if you understand basic electronics. Actually, Accuair made an excellent diagram that came with my ECU. I think it's available online and you may already have a copy. If you check my build thread I believe I put pictures in there of where I got power and ground as well as how I ran the wires through the chassis. If you have other questions shoot 'em my way.


 I'll have to take a look at my SwitchSpeed box that I got from ORT, I'm pretty sure it's got instructions. 

I'm about to buy the XL fronts from ORT since they're on sale right now, then I'll just have the vu4 and the rear bags. I think I'm gonna pick up the front say brackets so I can still utilize that, I don't really want to cut it out or anything.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

jds215 said:


> who's cars will be sporting a new/different look at h2o?


 Mine will be transforming from a 2007 audi a3 to a 1991 vw gti. Its gonna take a while :laugh: But in all seriousness, I'm bored of the A3 and sold the LM's so I have decided to drive my new(ish) mk2 down this year. 

..now all I have to decide on is how much money to spend and on what wheels :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> ..now all I have to decide on is how much money to spend and on what wheels :laugh:


 As long as the amount is $Morethanthecarisworth and the wheels are BBS, the scene will approve. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> As long as the amount is $Morethanthecarisworth and the wheels are BBS, the scene will approve. :thumbup:


 Or or or, 15" Brotiform


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> As long as the amount is $Morethanthecarisworth and the wheels are BBS, the scene will approve. :thumbup:


 I really want a set of TH Lines or a set of OZ Turbos, but can't find any worth a damn. All the RS' I see are overpriced as **** these days. People are crazy for wanted 3k for 15" wheels that can be built for cheaper by anyone else that has the means and time to do so. 

I'm just hoping I can fix everything on the car before then. Still gotta install a stereo/speakers, put half of the interior back in, find and fix two leaks, fix the exhaust rattle, heatgun the plastics back to black and fix some electrical stuff.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Or or or, 15" Brotiform


 Your the one going bags.  :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> I'm just hoping I can fix everything on the car before then. Still gotta install a stereo/speakers, put half of the interior back in, find and fix two leaks, fix the exhaust rattle, heatgun the plastics back to black and fix some electrical stuff.


 Dude, it's a mk2. That's like one Saturday afternoon. :laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Dude, it's a mk2. That's like one Saturday afternoon. :laugh::beer::thumbup:


 Yea hopefully 80% of that gets done Saturday before I head to Bmore to see Third Eye Blind.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Your the one going bags.  :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> haha whatever man, I'm going to love having the ability to adjust on the fly and not have my butthole pucker over bumps in the road :thumbup:


 You seriously will.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

No pics no care?


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

I will also be in attendance!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks to be pretty good turnout so far. I'm sure there will be plenty others

krazyboi 
Rob Cote
cldub
jds215
blksheep3
newSWARTZ
greyjetta
t_white *no a3*
Swink
_DiBS


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Looks to be pretty good turnout so far. I'm sure there will be plenty others
> 
> krazyboi
> Rob Cote
> ...


Uhh...yeah Johnny, there's DEFINITELY going to be more than that list at H2oI. :laugh:
t-white...how you like your fries? oh with WEAKSAUCE? got it.

If I come down Thursday night from Boston area, am I potentially passing any of you en route?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Looks to be pretty good turnout so far. I'm sure there will be plenty others
> 
> krazyboi
> Rob Cote
> ...



pretty sure ill be at the audi gtg. My buddy also told me about an audi sline,s, and rs gtg. Is that real?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> If I come down Thursday night from Boston area, am I potentially passing any of you en route?


Doubtful



jds215 said:


> pretty sure ill be at the audi gtg. My buddy also told me about an audi sline,s, and rs gtg. Is that real?


I'm going to try and hit the Wagon & Passat GTG...then obviously the Audi one at Rose's. As for the other GTG you mention, haven't heard anything...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

_DiBS said:


> I will also be in attendance!


Lurkerrrrr. I know your secret!!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> t-white...how you like your fries? oh with WEAKSAUCE? got it


 Because I don't want to drive my boring A3 on stock wheels now?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Because I don't want to drive my boring A3 on stock wheels now?


:laugh: yup

It's cool man, I got a soft spot for mk2s. That's what got me here, after all.


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

opcorn:


cldub said:


> Lurkerrrrr. I know your secret!!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm going down this year!

I might be going down to the baltimore/columbia area of MD a few days early (Tues/Wed) if my friend is free (when do y'all have weekly meets and where?)

But otherwise I'll be there sometime thursday. Morning if I decide to bring my car, late evening if I wait for my brother to get out of work and just go with him


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I know your secret!!


Re: Paris?


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Re: Paris?


isnt there like some monument there? the eiffel tower or something i think its called? i dont know, maybe im wrong.....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

#thepolisher knows no bounds


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

_DiBS said:


> isnt there like some monument there? the eiffel tower or something i think its called? i dont know, maybe im wrong.....


I feel like maybe you're onto something. Not sure.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Almost ready for h2o. New wheels mounted today. Cupra lip installed. Front lowered another 1/2" and alignment done. Just have oil change and break flush left to go:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Almost ready for h2o. New wheels mounted today. Cupra lip installed. Front lowered another 1/2" and alignment done. Just have oil change and break flush left to go:thumbup:


After raising mine up so I can pass inspection, I think I'm going to keep it there until I finish up my air install. The drop still looks good though, so I'm not too worried about it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Still need to pick up / install body kit parts
Awaiting new wheels, then alignment
Remove roof rack
Tidy up

:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I need throw on some more touch up paint too. Daily driving takes it toll on a white car


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

I have too much to do still. :banghead:

Fix 1 wheel (slightly bent on the outer lip  )
Replace front tires
Alignment
Oil change
Repair leaky air fittings
Redo the false floor.
Rework the exhaust so it no longer looks ghetto.
Install some parts. 
Replace Accessory belt
Replace Timing belt and waterpump.
And then do a full detail.

All before the 24th.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

cldub said:


> I need throw on some more touch up paint too. Daily driving takes it toll on a white car


Paint chips give your car character. :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Swink said:


> I have too much to do still. :banghead:


If only your RSIIs didn't have those tiny ass tires on them, I would tell you to bring em up so I can buy em.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Swink said:


> Paint chips give your car character. :laugh:


haha truth


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I FINALLY touched up the front edges of my side skirts. The white plastic was exposed through the black paint and drove me bonkers. I have plenty of **** to get done and very little time before the show. My list is nowhere near as long as Swink's though 

Christian, clear bra (any type) is your friend


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

t_white said:


> If only your RSIIs didn't have those tiny ass tires on them, I would tell you to bring em up so I can buy em.


Nothing wrong with small tires. I like to think of them in the same way as women's underwear: Less is more. :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Swink said:


> Nothing wrong with small tires. I like to think of them in the same way as women's underwear: Less is more. :laugh:


Except that smaller tires are harder to pull off, and don't always look right. My friend has 215/35/18s on his wheels and he is on air, but they still look terrible. If you remove them I may be willing to buy, but I just found a local set of something I may pickup  they are pretty beat up though and will need work over winter.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

t_white said:


> Except that smaller tires are harder to pull off, and don't always look right. My friend has 215/35/18s on his wheels and he is on air, but they still look terrible. If you remove them I may be willing to buy, but I just found a local set of something I may pickup  they are pretty beat up though and will need work over winter.


I may have them sold locally, however if it falls through I'll keep you in mind for them without tires. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I FINALLY touched up the front edges of my side skirts. The white plastic was exposed through the black paint and drove me bonkers. I have plenty of **** to get done and very little time before the show. My list is nowhere near as long as Swink's though
> 
> Christian, clear bra (any type) is your friend


Front bumper is beyond too ****ed up for salvation lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Front bumper is beyond too ****ed up for salvation lol


I have my shaved one...you want? :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

7pm friday night at the convention center...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5799346-H2Oi-S4-RS4-GTG


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

jds215 said:


> 7pm friday night at the convention center...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5799346-H2Oi-S4-RS4-GTG


Won't be making that one as I host the corrado gtg at 8pm friday. :beer:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Swink said:


> Won't be making that one as I host the corrado gtg at 8pm friday. :beer:


i bet that will be a good time...do you have pics of your rado?


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

jds215 said:


> i bet that will be a good time...do you have pics of your rado?


nope, I have old pics somewhere I'm sure, but as it stands I just got the shell back from paint last weekend. Gotta put the damn thing back together yet again. :banghead:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be there from Thursday through the weekend.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Because I'm too lazy to look, anyone know the time/location of the Audi gtg?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Because I'm too lazy to look, anyone know the time/location of the Audi gtg?


Sat, 6 Pm at Roses... I believe it's on 94th?... Need to double check


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sat, 6 Pm at Roses... I believe it's on 94th?... Need to double check


Word. I found out my hotel is on 60th


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anybody want this stupid aftermarket grille? I can bring it to the show. It's yours if you buy me a beer. Lemme know otherwise I probably won't bring it.

Also got yellow bulbs from ECS for $-line fogs like a chump. You can take em for $20 so I don't have to ship them back? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Anybody want this stupid aftermarket grille? I can bring it to the show. It's yours if you buy me a beer. Lemme know otherwise I probably won't bring it.
> 
> Also got yellow bulbs from ECS for $-line fogs like a chump. You can take em for $20 so I don't have to ship them back? Anyone? Bueller?


What's up with that grill? Bad fitment? I might take it off your hands


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> What's up with that grill? Bad fitment? I might take it off your hands


The surround trim piece dealy and the grille itself and the plate filler are all one piece. :thumbdown: fit and finish are decent. If you look at it closely you can tell it's bogus but more than a few feet away you can't really notice.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> The surround trim piece dealy and the grille itself and the plate filler are all one piece. :thumbdown: fit and finish are decent. If you look at it closely you can tell it's bogus but more than a few feet away you can't really notice.


Booooo @ 1 piece. I'll take a look at it at h20


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

10 days till departure for me :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> 10 days till departure for me :beer:


x2

I'm ready to pack my car and roll.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

To do list:

- REMOVE STICKERS
- Receive (tomorrow) / mount new wheels .. alignment
- Install subframe collars and bolts
- Maybe do puddle light mod, but not too important
- Detail


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I still can't find wheels for either car. Went to buy some for the A3... But once I looked them over I noticed that 3 had cracks, 1 was bent, and 3 had pretty bad curb rash and the tires were old (and way to big for my car). What a joke, and a waste of my time.

Still have several things to fix on my gti, really need an alignment and interior lights (not a fuse issue, but I hope it is something simple like a relay or a loose connector). Still need to clean up the interior, adjust the coilovers more and give the car a much needed detail. I also want to grab this nice Nardi wheel I found.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> I still can't find wheels for either car. Went to buy some for the A3... But once I looked them over I noticed that 3 had cracks, 1 was bent, and 3 had pretty bad curb rash and the tires were old (and way to big for my car). What a joke, and a waste of my time.
> 
> Still have several things to fix on my gti, really need an alignment and interior lights (not a fuse issue, but I hope it is something simple like a relay or a loose connector). Still need to clean up the interior, adjust the coilovers more and give the car a much needed detail. I also want to grab this nice Nardi wheel I found.


You can borrow my R8s...but they're not pretty


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> To do list:
> 
> - REMOVE STICKERS
> - Receive (tomorrow) / mount new wheels .. alignment
> ...


Just FYI, I'd get an alignment *after* installing the subframe collars and bolts...just in case your to do list is in chronological order :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Just FYI, I'd get an alignment *after* installing the subframe collars and bolts...just in case your to do list is in chronological order :laugh: :thumbup:


I was planning on doing the wheel swap/subframe collar/bolts at the same time...so alignment would have been after.

Good lookin' out :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> You can borrow my R8s...but they're not pretty


You plan on selling those, I may have a friend interested.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> You plan on selling those, I may have a friend interested.


Still debating. Not sure if I want to run seasonal wheels or not. Someone here said he may be interested as well (also local). I'll see what his real interests are for them.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Waiting on my new 19x2 from DPE to solve my wheel issues but I doubt it will be here in time...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> To do list:
> 
> - REMOVE STICKERS
> - Receive (tomorrow) / mount new wheels .. alignment
> ...


if you feel like installing your puddle lights at h20 and looking for assistance, feel free to let me know. After my whole debacle getting them in and wired right, we could prob knock out all four doors in an hour or so.

my condo has a covered garage as well. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

blksheep3 said:


> Waiting on my new 19x2 from DPE to solve my wheel issues but I doubt it will be here in time...


Fancy! Tell them to hurry :beer:



jds215 said:


> if you feel like installing your puddle lights at h20 and looking for assistance, feel free to let me know. After my whole debacle getting them in and wired right, we could prob knock out all four doors in an hour or so.
> 
> my condo has a covered garage as well. :thumbup:


Thanks for the offer. :thumbup: I'll see what I can get done this weekend. I use to own a dremel kit...but now I can't find it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Fancy! Tell them to hurry :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer. :thumbup: I'll see what I can get done this weekend. I use to own a dremel kit...but now I can't find it


Utility knife man. Leaves a nice clean cut.

And what the **** is a 19x2?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Utility knife man. Leaves a nice clean cut.
> 
> And what the **** is a 19x2?


bicycle wheel?


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just the outer lip of my 3 PC wheels guy...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Forecast says clear skys all next weekend :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Forecast says clear skys all next weekend :thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


 impossible!!! it always rains!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


 Or you can just take rt90 back into ocean city...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be down around 24th st. Casablanca AKA CASAMOJITOooooo :laugh:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, I have some bad news for you all. See below: 



> Hey everyone, I'm hoping you all can give me a hand in looking out for my wheels that were stolen from my car last night.
> 
> I walked out this morning to find this:
> 
> ...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>





Rob Cote said:


> I'll be down around 24th st. Casablanca AKA CASAMOJITOooooo :laugh:


 Cool. I should be on 29th and apparently the couple that was splitting the room with me bailed so if anyone needs a bed I can split the room cost with ya. It's pretty cheap. Should be in town Thursday night thru Sunday.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Swink said:


> Well, I have some bad news for you all. See below:


 Keep an eye on craigslist and any local forums for those wheels.. that really sucks bud. Hopefully insurance can help you out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Swink said:


> Well, I have some bad news for you all. See below:


 Holy poop dude. Hopefully they can be found. 

Did someone else know you had those other wheels in the trunk?!?! Not jumping to conclusions, but seems kinda suspicious...


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

krazyboi said:


> Holy poop dude. Hopefully they can be found.
> 
> Did someone else know you had those other wheels in the trunk?!?! Not jumping to conclusions, but seems kinda suspicious...


 No one knew about the other wheels except myself. I honestly think they had planned to grab the ones i had on there and saw the others as a bonus.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> Cool. I should be on 29th and apparently the couple that was splitting the room with me bailed so if anyone needs a bed I can split the room cost with ya. It's pretty cheap. Should be in town Thursday night thru Sunday.


 Dude. I might crash there Thursday night if that's cool? Obviously split the cost for that night. I have* a room for Friday and Saturday night though. 

*will have...it isn't booked yet. 

Swink. I saw that **** on Christian's Instagram. I can't really screenshot-repost on my phone otherwise I'd help you spread the word. That's wicked ****ty news. I ****in' LOVED those wheels on your car. I really hope you find them. I'll keep my eyes peeled, but I'd be surprised if I bumped into 'em up here.


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Swink. I saw that **** on Christian's Instagram. I can't really screenshot-repost on my phone otherwise I'd help you spread the word. That's wicked ****ty news. I ****in' LOVED those wheels on your car. I really hope you find them. I'll keep my eyes peeled, but I'd be surprised if I bumped into 'em up here.


 Thanks man! I'm just gonna keep scouring craigslist/ebay hoping to see if they turn up. :banghead:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

thieves :thumbdown: 

sorry to hear man


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Damn swink... I hope you are covered for both sets... Its enough to make you stay stock:banghead:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

blksheep3 said:


> Damn swink... I hope you are covered for both sets... Its enough to make you stay stock:banghead:


 I'm hoping to get something back from insurance. If i do, I have another set of rarities lined up already. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Swink said:


> I'm hoping to get something back from insurance. If i do, I have another set of rarities lined up already. :thumbup:


 Fingers crossed :beer:

Alignment scheduled for Monday
Detailing scheduled for Tuesday...yes, I'm lazy to DIMyself.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Fingers crossed :beer:
> 
> Alignment scheduled for Monday
> Detailing scheduled for Tuesday...yes, I'm lazy to DIMyself.


 Wednesday is my detail day lol. Work + school = no time! I don't even know when I'm going to have time to install my air once I get it complete


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Wednesday is my detail day lol. Work + school = no time! I don't even know when I'm going to have time to install my air once I get it complete


 My advice is install the compressor, tank, management, wiring and air lines first. That way if you don't finish, it's not a big deal. You can still drive the car, no problem. Then you can throw the bags in and plumb them in an afternoon. And you're done.:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> My advice is install the compressor, tank, management, wiring and air lines first. That way if you don't finish, it's not a big deal. You can still drive the car, no problem. Then you can throw the bags in and plumb them in an afternoon. And you're done.:thumbup:


 That's what I was gonna do, it just sucks cause usually my days off are spent catching up on homework and studying hah


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Booooooooooooooooooo


 Honestly, Johnny, what'd you expect? You've been to a show or two.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Honestly, Johnny, what'd you expect? You've been to a show or two.


 Well, two weeks ago, the projected weather was.....

Yea, who was I kidding. It's f'in H2o.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Gotta get the water to cool these things from SOMEwhere...:facepalm::heart::heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just got the car detailed.

Went to pay and the guy goes "I left the key in the ignition, didn't know how to remove it.".

Did an inspection of the car.

As I'm about to start the car, the genius left the car in Reverse and cut the car off. :what:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

KB we still leaving at 11 on thursday?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

blksheep3 said:


> KB we still leaving at 11 on thursday?


 Around that time. I'll get details and PM you tomorrow.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

May be driving the A3 afterall....issue after issue with my mk2


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Any good meets happening today. Looking to meet up with some more A3'ers


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

So where is everyone staying at so we can get an idea of the party spots?

t_white - 27th st, ocean side


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

t_white said:


> So where is everyone staying at so we can get an idea of the party spots?
> 
> t_white - 27th st, ocean side


Greyjetta 1st street 11 baltimore av. By the seven eleven

Text me at 937 572 9733 let me know if anything is happening


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm wayyyy up by Delaware...the state
14x st


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Madison beach Motel Twhite, Johnny hit me up


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

blksheep3 said:


> Madison beach Motel Twhite, Johnny hit me up


What street?

Rob is staying at like 25th apparently. Pretty sure I just saw SprintA3 but wasn't able to talk for a minute.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> What street?
> 
> Rob is staying at like 25th apparently. Pretty sure I just saw SprintA3 but wasn't able to talk for a minute.


Yeah I'm at 25. Party is between 27 & 25, me and t whites places


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

9 north baltimore ave


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'm on 76th.

You guys wanna meet up real quick tomorrow before the Wagon/Passat meet? Its at 2PM, 94th and Coastal. We can either meet there at 1:30, or meet elsewhere nearby and roll up.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I'm on 76th.
> 
> You guys wanna meet up real quick tomorrow before the Wagon/Passat meet? Its at 2PM, 94th and Coastal. We can either meet there at 1:30, or meet elsewhere nearby and roll up.


The dsd guys are also on 76th, bayside. Will prolly be over that way tonight hanging out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wagon meet.. 143 movie theater


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Audi meet 6pm


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey greyjetta, dont forget to get me the fourtitude stickers.

Thanks


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Wagon meet.. 143 movie theater





greyjetta said:


> Audi meet 6pm


Made both of these!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This weekend is always ridiculous. It's a blast, it's stressful, it's drunk and it's a riot. It's fast-paced and sloppy and loud as ****. I always hate it and swear I won't go again. I always go back and I always love it.

It was awesome to meet those of you that I did, unfortunately (??) there were too many A3s this year to get everyone together. I hope you all get home intact and on time. :thumbup::beer: Until next year.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Had a great time seeing everyone! Sadly didn't get to meet any new fellow A3'ers, but I did see a lot of them rolling around!


----------



## VTEC_LOL (Feb 23, 2010)

It's not very often that I get on here (refer to post count), and I only saw this now, but I must say I saw some sweet A3's down here... Gave me a lot of ideas. Hope to meet up with some of you guys next year! opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Had a good time seeing all the rides all weekend. Just made it home. Will try to upload pics when possible


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

First place :thumbup: "Wild Audi" category


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cameron, the pics you took w/ my camera...I think all came out blurry. I'll upload them still.

Hopefully that one guy can post the 'professional' shots up.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Cameron, the pics you took w/ my camera...I think all came out blurry. I'll upload them still.
> 
> Hopefully that one guy can post the 'professional' shots up.


yeah, hard to do night shots without a tripod 

and I was just about to ask about the professional guy


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Cameron, the pics you took w/ my camera...I think all came out blurry. I'll upload them still.
> 
> Hopefully that one guy can post the 'professional' shots up.


I missed this by like 20 minutes


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I missed this by like 20 minutes


No. I called you to come out and play. Your secretary said you were busy.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> No. I called you to come out and play. Your secretary said you were busy.


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Krazy, congrats on the trophy. Your car looked fantastic and i really like those 721's.

I walked by your car a couple times but didn't seem that you were around. I feel like i saw more a3's on coastal highway than at the show itself!

Some very nice a3's out there. What a great weekend :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> No. I called you to come out and play. Your secretary said you were busy.


Yeah, she forgot to bring warm clothes so I HAD to go hoodie shopping :banghead:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Krazy, congrats on the trophy. Your car looked fantastic and i really like those 721's.
> 
> I walked by your car a couple times but didn't seem that you were around. I feel like i saw more a3's on coastal highway than at the show itself!
> 
> Some very nice a3's out there. What a great weekend :thumbup:


Saw your whip several times! None while you were parked and around it so I could say whats up. Very nice in person my friend!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Christian, it was cold out? :laugh:

I couldn't find the picture of your rear wheel/tire. I tried


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Christian, it was cold out? :laugh:
> 
> I couldn't find the picture of your rear wheel/tire. I tried












That's the best I got


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> Saw your whip several times! None while you were parked and around it so I could say whats up. Very nice in person my friend!


thanks man. i thought you said you raised your car up a couple weeks ago...haha...it still looked dumped :laugh:. I love the white on the a3's. You car looked dope

everytime i see your car, you make me contemplate removing the rear rings. Just looks so clean, but i don't know if i can bring myself to do it.

while attempting to make the passat and wagon gtg, i didn't realize it had been moved and got stuck in the s*** show at roses until about 6pm. Was very dissapointed i didn't check vortex and see that it was moved. I just figured all the cars rolled up and randomly parked or left. pretty bummed about that


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Yeah, she forgot to bring warm clothes so I HAD to go hoodie shopping :banghead:


I had to go do the same thing for my gf since she didn't bring a longsleeve shirt or anything and kept saying how cold it was.. effing girls :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> thanks man. i thought you said you raised your car up a couple weeks ago...haha...it still looked dumped :laugh:. I love the white on the a3's. You car looked dope
> 
> everytime i see your car, you make me contemplate removing the rear rings. Just looks so clean, but i don't know if i can bring myself to do it.
> 
> while attempting to make the passat and wagon gtg, i didn't realize it had been moved and got stuck in the s*** show at roses until about 6pm. Was very dissapointed i didn't check vortex and see that it was moved. I just figured all the cars rolled up and randomly parked or left. pretty bummed about that


Yeah haha I raised the front 10 full threads, surprisingly makes a big difference even though I still tuck. With the rear rings, just measure the spot where it's at! That way if you ever decide to put them back on you have the measurements (be sure to tell me those because I didn't measure :laugh

I found out about the change of location via Rob, he texted me as I was attempting to pull into Rose's. You didn't really miss much, there wasn't a lot there, but afterwards we all went to the Audizine meet ~113th street



t_white said:


> I had to go do the same thing for my gf since she didn't bring a longsleeve shirt or anything and kept saying how cold it was.. effing girls :laugh:


Silly girls not checking the weather forecast lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I found out about the change of location via Rob, he texted me as I was attempting to pull into Rose's.


I just went when I got a call from Tommy. I didn't check for any of the gtgs online. To be honest, I didn't even know they were so planned until I got down there and heard buzz about various gtgs by name (Audi GTG, wagon GTG, Tornado Red Mk4 R32 turbo GTG, etc.)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I just went when I got a call from Tommy. I didn't check for any of the gtgs online. To be honest, I didn't even know they were so planned until I got down there and heard buzz about various gtgs by name (Audi GTG, wagon GTG, Tornado Red Mk4 R32 turbo GTG, etc.)


haha everyone I stayed with had a spreadsheet-style layout of all the gtgs that someone made up on Vortex, so that's what I went off of


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Little teaser video for now. A couple shots of Robs car and hello kitties (sorry forgot your name) and a quick shot of mine 
http://vimeo.com/m/50873353


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

greyjetta said:


> Little teaser video for now.
> http://vimeo.com/m/50873353


Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

There was one video that I saw I made, too bad it wasn't of my car :laugh:

me at 0:20 in the plaid shirt


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Sick shots. I was in the passenger seat because i had a little too much to drink by that time. What car were u riding in?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

greyjetta said:


> Little teaser video for now. A couple shots of Robs car and hello kitties (sorry forgot your name) and a quick shot of mine
> http://vimeo.com/m/50873353



are you a part of scraped crusaders?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> are you a part of scraped crusaders?


Yes I am One of the og members


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

Any more pics of the a3 with pie plates; the a8 monoblocks? That was the setup I was going to try next.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

elgordito941 said:


> Any more pics of the a3 with pie plates; the a8 monoblocks? That was the setup I was going to try next.











Been running them for 2 years now. Going to get them refinished this winter


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Been running them for 2 years now. Going to get them refinished this winter


Oh so that's you! I saw your car all over the place dude :thumbup:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

cldub said:


> Oh so that's you! I saw your car all over the place dude :thumbup:


Yea I seen you all over Maryland also but u where never by your car. I got some good shots of your car just trying to upload everything at once instead of bit by bit. I believe your car is in the extended video as well


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

greyjetta said:


> Yes I am One of the og members


i


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Oh so that's you! I saw your car all over the place dude :thumbup:


If you woulda come up to Roses, you'd already know this.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Yea I seen you all over Maryland also but u where never by your car. I got some good shots of your car just trying to upload everything at once instead of bit by bit. I believe your car is in the extended video as well


Same haha, every time I saw yours you weren't around. I was near yours for a while at the Canibeat GTG



Rob Cote said:


> If you woulda come up to Roses, you'd already know this.


 yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> i


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>





krazyboi said:


>





greyjetta said:


> Little teaser video for now. A couple shots of Robs car and *hello kitties* (sorry forgot your name) and a quick shot of mine
> http://vimeo.com/m/50873353


Carol.



cldub said:


>


All awesome :heart::heart::heart::heart:

In the shot pulling into the parking lot my buddy riding shotgun was playing with switches laughing his ass off because I'd go to pull forward and the car wouldn't move on account of sitting on the tires. I was cracking up too. :laugh:


----------

